# Union question



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Try again, its 5 more down..."Union Topics"


----------



## Cj7731 (Nov 17, 2009)

My fault again I'm doing this on my phone and you can't see too well on it haha


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Cj7731 said:


> Hey guys, I don't know much about ibew unions and I am wondering what exactly the "books" are. The union I'm waiting to get into says "book 1 slow - 215" on the web page.
> 
> Is that how many jobs they have going? I was under the impression that after an apprenticeship you work for a company and the union just has your back incase they screw you over.
> 
> ...


Book 1 has 215 men on the list (bench) waiting for a call to go to a job. So there are 215 men out of work right now is what that means. Book 1 is guys from that local, not travelers. Travelers are usually book 2.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Normally they also give you a out of work date.. Here in Toronto out of work date is Nov 11 2008
Not sure now many guys are on the books, but based on the out of work date I would say quite a few.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What exactly is a out of work date?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Cj7731 said:


> Hey guys, I don't know much about ibew unions and I am wondering what exactly the "books" are. The union I'm waiting to get into says "book 1 slow - 215" on the web page.
> 
> Is that how many jobs they have going? *I was under the impression that after an apprenticeship you work for a company and the union just has your back incase they screw you over.*
> 
> ...


It depends on what section you are covered under. The Telecom and Power guys do not go off of the work list but are protected under the IBEW agreement. Like you said, they normally work for one company that is responsible for upholding the laws set by the specific labor agreement.

If you are in the Inside or Residential agreement you would go through the apprenticeship and be placed with a contractor via the work list and job calls. You are not "stuck" with one contractor though. If you get laid off, for whatever reason, you would sign the books and then go out when a job call lands on your name. These contractors must also follow the IBEW Labor agreement for their employees.


----------



## Rmattson07 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Book 3*

Anyone know what book 3 is ? I am classified as a CE 3 & was told I am on Book 3. I've done Electrical all my life & got into the Local a couple of years ago & then soon after getting into the local the place I was working laid off everyone because of lack of work.


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe Book 3 is considered employed in the electrical industry, working for a signatory contractor/company, but not yet a JW in that local. 

Book 1 (local JW's) must be emptied, or the job calls unfilled, before you get into Book 2 (Traveling JW's).

Books 1 and 2 are bypassed when calls go out for CW/CE's. Certain jobs are targeted by the local/contractor under a small works agreement to utilize cheap labor (that's you) to get the work.

Get the specifics on your status straight away (do I need to re-sign this book, how often, can I turn down calls without getting rolled, can I re-sign online...) so you don't get f#@!ed on the book and have to go back to the bottom of the list. The rules are the rules.

And be sure to keep track of your hours, as well as what upgrades, if any, you need to take your JW test sometime in the future.


----------

